# Is WCA a non profit organization?



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just curious to see, is the WCA a non profit org.? Because everywhere I've called either wants to charge $500 if they are not. But it is free if they are. If anybody has a for sure answer, please let me know, I need a venue.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2010)

It's not for profit... but it actually isn't an organisation.


----------



## Carson (Jun 24, 2010)

The WCA is not "declared" as a non-profit organization... sorry.

Possible free(or cheap) venues:

Schools (May require that you take out insurance for the comp date, but this will likely be VERY cheap.
Libraries
Churches
Community Centers (YMCA, VFW, Boy/Girl Scouts)
Taco Bell


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> Taco Bell



I am in favor for this


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> The WCA is not "declared" as a non-profit organization... sorry.
> 
> Possible free(or cheap) venues:
> 
> ...



Tried schools($500)
thried libraires($500 for profit, free for non)
Chruches(good idea)
Community Center(not big enough)
Taco Bell(Yum)


----------



## Feryll (Jun 24, 2010)

I know there is a place in Plymouth called Kellogg Park, it always has weddings and the like going on. But then again, it is outdoors, so weather is a hindrance.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 24, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I know there is a place in Plymouth called Kellogg Park, it always has weddings and the like going on. But then again, it is outdoors, so weather is a hindrance.



I had considered an outdoor venue for the event Nick and I are working on but decided against it because Michigan weather is fairly unpredictable.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

haha Taco Bell, seriously?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> haha Taco Bell, seriously?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

So does the winner get a bean burrito or what?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 24, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> So does the winner get a bean burrito or what?


gordida crunchwrap supreme


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Tried schools($500)
> tried libraries($500 for profit, free for non)
> Churches(good idea)
> Community Center(not big enough)
> Taco Bell(Yum)



You should probably explain that you aren't making any money from the competition (neither is the WCA?) and see if the libraries will let you have it there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > So does the winner get a bean burrito or what?
> ...



It's a shame, I only like the soft tacos and cinnamon twists!


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Taco Bell
> ...



fixed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2010)

The WCA is an Association (thus, World Cube Associaiton), not an organization.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2010)

Dene makes money off the WCA

^_^


----------



## Carson (Jun 25, 2010)

The Lexington Contest this Saturday is being held at a Library. They are allowing us to use the room for free, the only catch is that we are not allowed to charge registration fees or sell anything.

Perhaps you could explain to the potential venues that despite not being a declared non-profit organization, the event will be free and open to the public.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Carson said:


> The Lexington Contest this Saturday is being held at a Library. They are allowing us to use the room for free, the only catch is that we are not allowed to charge registration fees or sell anything.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain to the potential venues that despite not being a declared non-profit organization, the event will be free and open to the public.



Shaden can tell you more, I dont want to post all the info here quite yet. So ask Shaden.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Out of curiosity, who is the Delegate for Lexington? Jim Mertens?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Out of curiosity, who is the Delegate for Lexington? Jim Mertens?


Yes.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh man, I could have checked that! I thought I looked hard on the koii site, sorry!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2010)

Registration fees to cover venue costs?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Registration fees to cover venue costs?



In smaller Midwest competitions, you may not make enough to cover if the venue is $500.


----------

